# I lied to keep my Golden now what?



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

My parents left me their condo near the beach in another state. I needed an affordable place to live and am moving in in one month. I told the Condo president that I have a service dog (not true) since they have a 20 pound limit on pets and I couldn't bear the thought of giving up Snip.:uhoh: The association is fine with that--they've said.

Snip is wonderful and in my eyes has no flaws) But she does bark. Not the bark of a 20 pound dog but that deep bark of a Golden. She also pulls a bit on a leash. Other than that, perfect))

I've already told the big lie and feel bad about that. I also am worried that Snip's barking and pulling will raise red flags. I've already arranged the movers, sold my current home, and took possession of the condo. There is really no backing out now. 

I'm scared. Mostly that I did the wrong thing by lying but did it for the right reason--to stay with Snippy. :doh:

Any thoughts?? Yes, it's ok to yell at me!!!

Snip's Mom


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Why not get Snip into a CGC class or other obedience class and get Snip trained well? It will appear that Snip is that service dog you promised. Look for classes in your new area. Snip might make a great therapy dog. Then you are only kind of lying. I'd want to keep my dog too!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I would do anything to keep my dogs too, don't feel bad, what is the worse that can happen? If you have to get rid of Snip, let me know, I will take Snip!! LOL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just going to skip over the extremely hot button topic of fibbing about service dogs, as a bigwig at AKC just published scathing article about not doing that that is making the rounds. 

For the barking, try giving her kongs - mix yogurt and peanut butter and freeze, mix baby food and kibble and freeze- creative kong cooking to keep her busy.

Get up early and get her a huge off leash run daily. Barking is so often pent up energy.

Try teaching her a default down whenever you raise your right hand. Teach her to spin if you ask her "what can you do?" and fun little tricks like that. Then, if she is barking, you can take her mind of that by asking her to do something productive.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not going to yell, totally with you on this. You have a month to turn Skip into a 'service dog'. Work on teaching him how to walk on leash without pulling, revisit all the basic obedience commands, sit, down, stay, wait, leave it, practice practice practice. For the barking, figure out why he is barking, does he bark when home alone, or someone comes to the door (natural) or just 'because'? Then work at resolving the issue. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When you lie about a dog being a service dog so you can bring him more places, you make it harder for people who really need their service dogs. Please either find another place to live or don't bring Snip with you. You did not lie for the right reason. You lied so you could have what you wanted.

The ADA exceptions are for people who need their service dogs; they should not be abused so we can take our pets where we want them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I would've asked the condo management if they'd make an exception for your well-behaved Golden instead of lying.

But seeing as you already lied... well... maybe you should spend the money to train your dog to be a service dog.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Why not get Snip into a CGC class or other obedience class and get Snip trained well? It will appear that Snip is that service dog you promised. Look for classes in your new area. Snip might make a great therapy dog. Then you are only kind of lying. I'd want to keep my dog too!


Great solution. I've been spending too much time on the problem thanks for offering a solution!


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

vleffingwell said:


> I would do anything to keep my dogs too, don't feel bad, what is the worse that can happen? If you have to get rid of Snip, let me know, I will take Snip!! LOL!


 

Hugs to you. Thanks that warms my heart)))


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm just going to skip over the extremely hot button topic of fibbing about service dogs, as a bigwig at AKC just published scathing article about not doing that that is making the rounds.
> 
> For the barking, try giving her kongs - mix yogurt and peanut butter and freeze, mix baby food and kibble and freeze- creative kong cooking to keep her busy.
> 
> ...


 
Great ideas. Although I don't know how to train a dog to spin I will certainly find out. Running her in the morning is a terrific idea!
Snip barks when she sees a person out the window, a cat, another dog, when a person knocks on our door or a car pulls in the driveway. She isn't bored just wants me to know everything that is going on. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Charliethree said:


> Not going to yell, totally with you on this. You have a month to turn Skip into a 'service dog'. Work on teaching him how to walk on leash without pulling, revisit all the basic obedience commands, sit, down, stay, wait, leave it, practice practice practice. For the barking, figure out why he is barking, does he bark when home alone, or someone comes to the door (natural) or just 'because'? Then work at resolving the issue.
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks for giving me a "mission" to turn her into a service dog in one month. I am so pumped now.
Just natural barking--not boredom. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

You do realize that lying about your dog being a service dog is a felony with a fine of 50,000 

You realize that you pretending your dog is a service dog makes your dog the representative for all service dogs??? You realize that when your dog starts barking people are now going to think that service dogs are poorly behaved and be more reticent to want to have them around. 

You lied... you should feel bad... 
nice to know that you will say whatever you need to so you can get what you want.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sell the condo and buy something that allows dogs Snip's size. Lying about a dog being a service animal is totally wrong and harms the validity of service dogs for people who legitimately need the support of a service animal.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So you train your dog to be a service animal...for who? Do you have a disability he will help you with?


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> When you lie about a dog being a service dog so you can bring him more places, you make it harder for people who really need their service dogs. Please either find another place to live or don't bring Snip with you. You did not lie for the right reason. You lied so you could have what you wanted.
> 
> The ADA exceptions are for people who need their service dogs; they should not be abused so we can take our pets where we want them.


I know I lied for the wrong reason but I'm not sure there is a right reason to lie. It's the wrong thing to do--always.
I don't have another housing option right now (long story but I paid all of my parents bills for their last years including 24-hour nursing care,etc. and used up my own resources) and I can't leave Snippy (because after losing both parents she is all I have.) I am not going to take her to restaurants or the grocery store. 
I lied because I was desperate...I hope you can understand that and I hope you never have to be in my situation.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I would've asked the condo management if they'd make an exception for your well-behaved Golden instead of lying.
> 
> But seeing as you already lied... well... maybe you should spend the money to train your dog to be a service dog.


 
Since I am an occupational therapist I thought I could train her to be a therapy dog and we could volunteer together. Thanks!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MaggieMom said:


> I know I lied for the wrong reason but I'm not sure there is a right reason to lie. It's the wrong thing to do--always.
> I don't have another housing option right now (long story but I paid all of my parents bills for their last years including 24-hour nursing care,etc. and used up my own resources) and I can't leave Snippy (because after losing both parents she is all I have.) I am not going to take her to restaurants or the grocery store.
> I lied because I was desperate...I hope you can understand that and I hope you never have to be in my situation.


I HOPE YOU NEVER Have to be in the position of actually NEEDING a service dog so that yours and all the others LIKE YOU don't come back to bite you. 

I HOPE that you never sit in a wheelchair ventilator dependant like my friend and not be able to reach for things and open doors and pick things up that fall on the floor.... 

I HOPE THAT YOU never need to have a dog alert you to smoke alarms and doorbells like I DO ..... 

I HOPE THAT YOU never need to have a dog responsible for your life as you walk across a street.... 

your excuses and attitude disgust me....especially for someone who is in a helping field.... there are times when I really wish I knew who people were in real life... I WOULD report you ... in a heartbeat.....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> So you train your dog to be a service animal...for who? Do you have a disability he will help you with?


Exactly. You can train a dog to have the skills of a service dog, but unless you _need_ him to use those skills, he's not your service dog.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> So you train your dog to be a service animal...for who? Do you have a disability he will help you with?


No, but I can train her to be a therapy dog. At least I can turn a negative action into a positive one. Or try to.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

MaggieMom said:


> Since I am an occupational therapist I thought I could train her to be a therapy dog and we could volunteer together. Thanks!!


Therapy dogs and service dogs aren't the same thing.

I take my Golden into retirement homes to be loved on by seniors and get to listen to all the people talk for an hour about how they had a dog just like him at some point in there life. That's a therapy dog.

Service dogs are for people with disabilities. They're blind, deaf, need assistance in some way.

Are you prepared for people to ask you what your disability is?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MaggieMom said:


> No, but I can train her to be a therapy dog. At least I can turn a negative action into a positive one. Or try to.


THERAPY dogs do not have the same rights of access as service dogs.... 

what you need to do is move....


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

LJilly28, do you have a link to that article?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And when condo management figures out you lied and demands you get rid of the larger than allowed dog, then what will you do?

What a mess.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MaggieMom said:


> I lied because I was desperate...I hope you can understand that and I hope you never have to be in my situation.


I am completely sympathetic to the lie because I have thought about telling it myself so I could bring my dog more places or so I could have more housing options. I also hope I'm never in your situation, and I know that I am very lucky to be financially secure and to have financially secure parents.

However, it is not accurate to suggest that a no-dogs condo is your only option. I don't know your whole situation, but if this service dog exception you've used didn't work—say, if they demanded proof—you would have found another option. My guess is that you would have compromised and lived someplace less attractive so you could have kept Snip. You seem to love him more than you love the condo.

I'm really sorry about your financial situation. That's absolutely horrible. But you need to make your housing work with the money you have. Life offers tough decisions: either don't keep the dog or don't keep the condo. Lying in order to take advantage of an exception that is meant for people with handicaps should not have been an option, and you should not continue to exploit it. Every day you do, you perpetuate the poor decision you've made, and you add yourself in the growing number of people who abuse service dog exceptions, people who are making it harder for those individuals who truly _need_ a service animal.

You know that or you wouldn't have announced it so sheepishly. Do the right thing.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

One thing that has not been discussed is what happens when they find out you lied, and they will find out. One lie almost always lead to another. Will you get kicked out or will you have to rehome your dog then?
My suggestion is to fess up. Go and tell them that you don't have a "service" dog, you have a "therapy" dog that goes into children's hospitals and nursing homes and then make sure that isn't a lie. Go and get her CGC and register her with your local thera paws.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure where your condo is, but if its by a beach in a state thats hot year-round, there's an option of selling it and moving someplace where you can have a dog (your own house perhaps)

Or you could even rent it out to some old Canadians who wanna be warm (trust me, we like to be warm haha)


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> And when condo management figures out you lied and demands you get rid of the larger than allowed dog, then what will you do?
> 
> What a mess.


I HOPE they do find out ..... I worry about the next time someone wants ot move in with a REAL SERVICE DOG and what happens then now that they have been burned by a dishonest person


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I'm not sure where your condo is, but if its by a beach in a state thats hot year-round, there's an option of selling it and moving someplace where you can have a dog (your own house perhaps)
> 
> Or you could even rent it out to some old Canadians who wanna be warm (trust me, we like to be warm haha)


You nailed it. Warm year round. And I would love to rent it out but it still has all of my parent's personal belongings and I couldn't get it ready to rent until after the season. And I am having a rough time emotionally with disposing of their things, of course. 
Since I love snow and cold weather, I wouldn't stay there very long. Just long enough to clean it up, fix it up and get it ready to rent or sell. 
Maybe I should eventually move to Cananda!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I wasn't going to weigh in on this one because I don't like to sound nasty BUT I feel I must. I spent my life working with handicapped people and what you are doing is disgraceful. No excuses!
People with *legitimate* service dogs are discriminated against even though it's against the law to do so.
Their dogs *have* been through the training and *do* know how to act but people still treat them like they're filthy pests. What you are doing is down right shameful and a slap in the face to every person that *really* needs a service dog.
At some point you *will* be found out, what then? The condo can and will make you move. What happens to your dog then?
I'm sorry to sound so mean, it's really against my nature but since I've spent my life watching how difficult life is for these people I cannot/will not keep my mouth closed when this is so obviously wrong. 
You sound like a 3rd grader that got caught doing something wrong....excuses, excuses. They don't work and you should be very ashamed of yourself!


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Snippy and I are a family and I am not rehoming my dog--no matter what. So rehoming her will never be part of the equation. 
If I am asked to leave, I will. If there is a problem, I'll leave. There will be no more lies. 
You make me out to be a monster (well, some of you) really I'm a very nice person. 
And the person who threatened to turn me in, wow, just wow.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Crocodile tears don't work. Everyone has had hard times in life and we get through them without lying. I only wish that you were made to spend ONE day with a handicapped person to see what their day is like.
As for us making you out to be a monster...we didn't do that young lady, look in the mirror. I'm done.



MaggieMom said:


> Snippy and I are a family and I am not rehoming my dog--no matter what. So rehoming her will never be part of the equation.
> If I am asked to leave, I will. If there is a problem, I'll leave. There will be no more lies.
> You make me out to be a monster (well, some of you) really I'm a very nice person.
> And the person who threatened to turn me in, wow, just wow.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

MaggieMom said:


> You nailed it. Warm year round. And I would love to rent it out but it still has all of my parent's personal belongings and I couldn't get it ready to rent until after the season. And I am having a rough time emotionally with disposing of their things, of course.
> Since I love snow and cold weather, I wouldn't stay there very long. Just long enough to clean it up, fix it up and get it ready to rent or sell.
> Maybe I should eventually move to Cananda!


You can rent it furnished. People who would want it for 6 months (Oct to April) for winter won't be bringing their stuff into the US anyway.

My grandparents and husbands grandparents go to Florida every year for the whole winter.

And with it being right on a beach you could make lots of money on it.

I think you should strongly consider it. Get a pet friendly place for you and Snip. I bet you could find a nice place with a yard.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MaggieMom said:


> Snippy and I are a family and I am not rehoming my dog--no matter what. So rehoming her will never be part of the equation.
> If I am asked to leave, I will. If there is a problem, I'll leave. There will be no more lies.
> You make me out to be a monster (well, some of you) really I'm a very nice person.
> And the person who threatened to turn me in, wow, just wow.



THAT'S ME and you betcha.... in a heartbeat .... and I wouldn't feel badly about it for a second... it would make my day!!! I despise... absolutely despise people who do what you did....


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

A friend of mine has a therapy dog for anxiety another for her children with CF, however these are some of the worst trained dogs I have ever seen. Both have the proper picture ID so YES, both are therapy dogs. They both have had the dogs since they were puppies. Not sure where you live, but here you can be asked for proof, hence the picture ID.

I'm not weighing in on right or wrong, you did it, you have to live with it.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> You can rent it furnished. People who would want it for 6 months (Oct to April) for winter won't be bringing their stuff into the US anyway.
> 
> My grandparents and husbands grandparents go to Florida every year for the whole winter.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all of your support. Snip prefers a yard to a lanai anyday. And she doesn't seem to appreciate the sunset view. 
As soon as I clear out their bills and family pictures I will be able to rent it. I just had surgery (donated a kidney but that's for another forum) and physically can't do too much work. The doctor has cleared me to drive so that's a good thing. I feel that this will all be settled by mid-December. 
So yes Snip and I will be house hunting on the east coast by January.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

MaggieMom said:


> Snippy and I are a family and I am not rehoming my dog--no matter what. So rehoming her will never be part of the equation.
> If I am asked to leave, I will. If there is a problem, I'll leave. There will be no more lies.
> You make me out to be a monster (well, some of you) really I'm a very nice person.
> And the person who threatened to turn me in, wow, just wow.


What you did was wrong, yes. But some of the responses to you have been a bit.. no, a lot... over the top.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Wendi said:


> A friend of mine has a therapy dog for anxiety another for her children with CF, however these are some of the worst trained dogs I have ever seen. Both have the proper picture ID so YES, both are therapy dogs. They both have had the dogs since they were puppies. Not sure where you live, but here you can be asked for proof, hence the picture ID.
> 
> I'm not weighing in on right or wrong, you did it, you have to live with it.


Wendy, thanks!!!! You're right I do have to live with it but not forever--just until I get the condo ready for rent or to sell.
Thanks again.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> What you did was wrong, yes. But some of the responses to you have been a bit.. no, a lot... over the top.


 
We all have our opinions. I wouldn't have put it out there if I couldn't take it. OK, just a little over the top.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

MaggieMom said:


> Thanks for all of your support. Snip prefers a yard to a lanai anyday. And she doesn't seem to appreciate the sunset view.
> As soon as I clear out their bills and family pictures I will be able to rent it. I just had surgery (donated a kidney but that's for another forum) and physically can't do too much work. The doctor has cleared me to drive so that's a good thing. I feel that this will all be settled by mid-December.
> So yes Snip and I will be house hunting on the east coast by January.


I would also like to say that I am so sorry for the loss of your parents and your current situation. I know that in certain circumstances, I have done some things that I am not proud of. Emotional distress can sometimes cloud our judgement. Good luck to you and Snip. I really hope things work out for you and that you are able to heal both physically and mentally. Take care. 
BTW, If something happens, and you need someone to take care of Snip for you until you can find a place that will accommodate both of you, PM me.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

MaggieMom: Ok now that I took a walk to calm down I want to apologize for some of the things I said to you. As I said, this is against my nature to treat people that way and I was wrong.
We would all do whatever it takes to keep our dogs with us but I feel you made the wrong decision in lying about a service dog. I really can't think of many things that would make me lose my temper as quickly as this subject only because I've watched these people struggle so hard and for so long to just live independently. I'm retired now but I still visit many of them often, they have become my family.
I am sorry for your loss. And I hope you can find a solution to this that allows you and your dog to live happily together. Please, learn from this mistake. Lying is never the answer. Good luck to you.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

MaggieMom,

Sorry to hear you're in this situation, sometimes life just gives us a bad hand. I'm sure you'll work your way through this tough time with Snip right by your side. As in all humans, when we are stressed we tend to think irrationally and your lie of Snip being a service dog was probably a result of that. You found yourself in a life changing situation and you had to tell a lie to keep what you love most, Snip. I'm sure you'll confess or find yourself another place to live, but because of your situation I am not so appauled with your lie. Times are tough, people get desperate, and do whatever it takes to make the best out of a bad/tough situation, that's all you did. 

Some of the responses here have been over the top, but this forum is open to all opinions (at least what the mods allow). Yes she did something wrong by lying, but I'm sure if many of you were in her situation you'd do the same. You can't even begin to put yourself in her shoes because you don't know her stress threshold either. So while we all can pretend that we can be in her shoes and think of more rational solutions while chastising her, we don't know what she's going through. Ask me what I would do in her situation, I honestly can't answer that, but maybe asking another family member or friend to look after my dog for a short while would be the first thing I'd do.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Interesting update. I spoke with a neighbor and heard a ton of barking and she told me she has two labs who are really playful. I asked her about the pet policy and she said "I've been here for twenty years and I don't know of any policy. One of the owners has seven cats." So I checked with the management company and was told the pet policy has never been enforced. No wonder they didn't care when I mentioned a Golden Retriever. Some times things just work out, I guess.
Snip would still prefer a real yard to run in. Condo living is probably not for either of us. 
Thanks for all of the suggestions!
Maggie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

MaggieMom said:


> Interesting update. I spoke with a neighbor and heard a ton of barking and she told me she has two labs who are really playful. I asked her about the pet policy and she said "I've been here for twenty years and I don't know of any policy. One of the owners has seven cats." So I checked with the management company and was told the pet policy has never been enforced. No wonder they didn't care when I mentioned a Golden Retriever. Some times things just work out, I guess.
> Snip would still prefer a real yard to run in. Condo living is probably not for either of us.
> Thanks for all of the suggestions!
> Maggie


Glad to hear that.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

MaggieMom said:


> Interesting update. I spoke with a neighbor and heard a ton of barking and she told me she has two labs who are really playful. I asked her about the pet policy and she said "I've been here for twenty years and I don't know of any policy. One of the owners has seven cats." So I checked with the management company and was told the pet policy has never been enforced. No wonder they didn't care when I mentioned a Golden Retriever. Some times things just work out, I guess.
> Snip would still prefer a real yard to run in. Condo living is probably not for either of us.
> Thanks for all of the suggestions!
> Maggie


So just to put your mind at ease with yourself and to get everyone here off your back, do you plan on telling them that Snip is not a service dog? Who knows, they may ask for proof upon arrival

Glad to hear about the update as well.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

The management company said unless I was housing a horse or a gator there was nothing to discuss. The management company didn't even remember I said service dog. They just remembered it was a Golden. Things are looking up.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

MaggieMom said:


> The management company said unless I was housing a horse or a gator there was nothing to discuss. The management company didn't even remember I said service dog. They just remembered it was a Golden. Things are looking up.


Thanks for the update. I am so happy to hear that things are working out. Good luck to both of you. :wave:


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

MaggieMom said:


> The management company said unless I was housing a horse or a gator there was nothing to discuss. The management company didn't even remember I said service dog. They just remembered it was a Golden. Things are looking up.


Told you things would turn around

I'm sure this is a big weight off your shoulders now.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just scanned through most of this, don't have time to read every word, but it sorta smells funny to me - we go from terrified to it's all okay in a matter of hours? And did you seriously think that no one would notice your dog was a tad over twenty pounds? Something smells fishy here.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I just scanned through most of this, don't have time to read every word, but it sorta smells funny to me - we go from terrified to it's all okay in a matter of hours? And did you seriously think that no one would notice your dog was a tad over twenty pounds? Something smells fishy here.


You probably should have read it, because you missed just how she was going about getting around that 20 pound limit.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well all I can say is you were lucky that everything turned out so well. Lying is never a solution. My father has been visually impaired his whole life and I've grown up around a lot of blind and partially-sighted people. These people have been inspirational to me. Most of us take so much for granted. The ones I`ve known with guide dogs really need them and it`s been a struggle over the years to have the dogs allowed in certain places. Regular dogs masquerading as service dogs don`t help the cause.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

...I read through the posts, and thought about it... , then went back to see when the first post was... A few hours ago.? ... HUH. ...:uhoh: :no:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I AM APPALLED!!!!

As an occupational therapist you should know better than to abuse the system for those who truely need the help of a service dog. Are you really an OTR???? I doubt that could possibly be the case because you, above anyone, should know how important it is to protect the needs of the disabled when they require the special assistance of a service dog (which is definitely NOT the same as a therapy dog.
I am a physical therapist and I am amazed that you would even think this is an ok solution.

If you want to make sure you don't get booted out of the condo you need to train your dog not to bark and disrupt the neighbors first of all, but to represent your dog as a service dog is just wrong.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

dezymond said:


> So just to put your mind at ease with yourself and to get everyone here off your back, do you plan on telling them that Snip is not a service dog? Who knows, they may ask for proof upon arrival
> 
> Glad to hear about the update as well.



It's against the law to ask for proof that someone's dog is a service animal, or ask what disability the person has that the animal is for. 

It's a real problem, and one we have to deal with constantly at my job (yacht rentals) where pets are not allowed on the boats, yet people show up with their (insert dog breed here, mainly yorkies/chihuahuas/other "purse dogs" but sometimes large breeds too) and upon being told dogs are not allowed, claim it is a service animal. And there is nothing we can do about it. 

I hope the OP understands why the lie was wrong, and hope it all works out in the end for him/her.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't blame ya for lying; I'd do anything to keep my Pudden. For me, that would mean: to hell with the **** condo and I'd move some place where no one objects to my dog  
If you truly love your dog, she's more important than where you live.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wendi said:


> You probably should have read it, because you missed just how she was going about getting around that 20 pound limit.


 Yeah, sorry, I realized that after I posted. Been a long day here, I should read better before I let my fingers loose on the keyboard. :--keep_silent:


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> It's against the law to ask for proof that someone's dog is a service animal, or ask what disability the person has that the animal is for.
> 
> It's a real problem, and one we have to deal with constantly at my job (yacht rentals) where pets are not allowed on the boats, yet people show up with their (insert dog breed here, mainly yorkies/chihuahuas/other "purse dogs" but sometimes large breeds too) and upon being told dogs are not allowed, claim it is a service animal. And there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> I hope the OP understands why the lie was wrong, and hope it all works out in the end for him/her.


My friends, that have therapy dogs, said it is not against the law to ask to see the dogs ID, but it is against the law to ask what the disability is. Maybe Washington is different? I wish all therapy/guide dogs would have some kind of state/federal ID so then there wouldn't be an issue, because anyone can say they are a service dog and that is all it takes. 


*I looked it up...http://www.ada.gov/qasrvc.htm Looks like it is not black and white, that there are some gray areas when it comes to proof.*


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

MaggieMom said:


> The management company said unless I was housing a horse or a gator there was nothing to discuss. The management company didn't even remember I said service dog. They just remembered it was a Golden. Things are looking up.


I think the best way to rectify the situation would be to let them know she is not a service dog, and you told them that in a state of panic. That way if they "remember" you'll be covered and you can start your new life with a clear conscious.

People have in their minds that all goldens are wonderful acting dogs and they all act like "Air Bud".....and that is not the case. Mine are perfect examples of this. I love them with all my heart but some days they can just be "menaces to society." lol. If I told people they were service dogs I could ruin it for an actual well behaved service dog.

Anyway, I wish you the absolute best and I hope it all works out well for you.

Kally


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> *It's against the law to ask for proof that someone's dog is a service animal, or ask what disability the person has that the animal is for. *
> 
> It's a real problem, and one we have to deal with constantly at my job (yacht rentals) where pets are not allowed on the boats, yet people show up with their (insert dog breed here, mainly yorkies/chihuahuas/other "purse dogs" but sometimes large breeds too) and upon being told dogs are not allowed, claim it is a service animal. And there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> I hope the OP understands why the lie was wrong, and hope it all works out in the end for him/her.


It is? I thought the service dog had to wear some sort of special tag, at least they do over here...What I didn't know was it was illegal to ask the disability, I always thought just asking a question like that was extremely rude.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't you also buy service dog vests online and just put them on any dog? I have seen small breeds inside stores wearing service dog vests but the owners can't even get them to behave.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Can't you also buy service dog vests online and just put them on any dog? I have seen small breeds inside stores wearing service dog vests but the owners can't even get them to behave.


You can get anything online LOL

Yeah I've seen a couple of small dogs with those service dog vests on. And all they did was bark at everything. Why people do this, I don't know, but it gives real service dogs a bad rep.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I work at a Center for Independent Living which is an agency that provides information, resources and advocacy for people with disabilities. A co-worker and I recently created a brochure on service dogs rights and responsibilities. Here is a part of it that addresses some of the questions being asked.
This info comes from the Pacific ADA Center and the Department of Justice.

When a person enters with a service dog, a public facility or place of public accommodation *cannot ask about the nature or extent of a person's disability*, but may ask two questions only –
 *Is the dog required because of a disability? And*
*What work or task has the dog been trained to perform? *
Generally, a public accommodation may not ask even those two questions when it is readily apparent a dog is trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. For example, the above questions may not be asked if the dog is observed guiding an individual who is blind or has low vision, pulling a person's wheelchair, or providing assistance with stability or balance to an individual with an observable mobility disability. A public accommodation may not require documentation, such as proof the dog has been certified, trained, or licensed as a service dog. Additionally, a service dog is not required to wear a vest or any other identifying patches or tags. Conversely, a vest or tags do not automatically make a dog a service dog.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

dezymond said:


> You can get anything online LOL
> 
> Yeah I've seen a couple of small dogs with those service dog vests on. And all they did was bark at everything. Why people do this, I don't know, but it gives real service dogs a bad rep.


 
I need a vest that says Service Person...do they sell those ?

Op I am sorry for your dilemma, I probably would have done the same thing in a panic...and felt the same way you do.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Dreammom said:


> I need a vest that says Service Person...do they sell those ?
> 
> Op I am sorry for your dilemma, I probably would have done the same thing in a panic...and felt the same way you do.


This is close enough wouldn't you say?:


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

dezymond said:


> This is close enough wouldn't you say?:


 
That will do, I can use iron on letters I suppose . How do I word it "I am this dogs service person"?

Thank you!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Dreammom said:


> That will do, I can use iron on letters I suppose . How do I word it "I am this dogs service person"?
> 
> Thank you!


"Service maintenance"

You have to feed it, groom it, and make sure it's in tip top shape to perform at the greatest level possible after all


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was told years ago, completely unprompted, as I was not even aware at the time that such a thing existed, by a professional, that I might qualify for a therapy dog (Why I chose not to go that route is a long story and probably too far off-topic for this thread, but my regular dog's presence does seem to have a therapeutic effect on me sometimes, even though he'd never actually qualify as a therapy dog  ). I also have some physical health problems that could conceivably one day deteriorate to the point where I might qualify for a service dog as well.

I'm also not someone who is prone to lying. A lot of people think I'm a jerk, but I can't ever remember being called a liar. Usually, my problem is that I'm honest to a fault, and I have a severe lack of tolerance for even little white lies.

The reason I mention those things is because I want to provide a little bit of context for what I am about to type, which is that I understand where the original poster is coming from.

Fact of the matter is, things have become a lot tougher in recent decades for dog owners without much in the way financial resources to find homes and communities that will allow dogs. A lot of apartments won't allow pets period- and the ones that do almost always have limits on the size of the animal. I assume there are similar issues with condos, and even rented houses. Unfortunately, discrimination against pet owners is legal, but that doesn't make it right. For many people, their dog is the closest thing they have to family or friends, or at least the being they are closest with emotionally, or one of only a few beings they are close with. And even for people in good physical, mental, and emotional health, a dog (even an untrained one) can provide a boost in those areas that can prevent people from declining in those areas, or slow their decline. Even walking a dog regularly can help with common issues like high blood pressure.

For someone with a pre-existing dog who she considers family, if she has no other living options, I can totally understand why she would lie to avoid having her dog ripped away from her. If she had other living options, of course she should have pursued them, but I can understand where she is coming from with this if it was her only real option aside from losing her dog. Fortunately, it looks like her condo is more understanding in practice than in theory and essentially has a defacto policy of allowing pets anyway, though, so crisis averted.

I kind of object to people piling on her the way they did. My feeling is that many people would act similarly to the way she did with their backs up against the wall and, even if they wouldn't, might be tempted to. It's technically unethical on her part, but she was faced with a situation that in it's own way was also unethical.

And, no, I'm not in a similar situation- I rent from a relative who would probably let me keep a herd of coyotes in here if I wanted. But I can emphasize with the original poster's dilemma. I'd like to think any dog owner could, if they could also imagine themselves in a financial situation where they only had one housing option.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Golden999 said:


> ...a financial situation where they only had one housing option.


I don't believe that, in the real world, this arises often, if ever.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> I don't believe that, in the real world, this arises often, if ever.


It happened to me some years ago (Though I didn't have a pet). I had no income and had one person who offered to let me stay a while for free. Then I had another person. Eventually I had a source of income again and my options broadened a little bit. No pets at the time fortunately.

Maybe that's not real common, but it does happen. One also could have a situation where one's income was low enough that it only allowed for one place that was in range of work or public transit (if one doesn't have a car or access to one) or whatever.

What probably is even more common is where some folks might have more than one option, but none of them officially allow for their pre-existing pets. Sure, you can decide between apartment A, B, or C; but all three say "No pets", "No pets over 30lbs", or "No pets without a security deposit you can't afford". That can be a tough thing to manage if you've got a long time pet who's like a family member. You can't retroactively go back in time and turn your golden retriever into a jack russel terrier to fit under a weight limit or raise money for a deposit you didn't know you'd have to pay (Assuming the move is sudden). It's also hard to work around "No pets allowed.".

These days, were I in the type of situation described in the previous paragraph, I'd probably explain that I have a golden retriever, a breed known as gentle family animals (Might assuage some concerns landlords have about big dogs- i.e. that they're big aggressive breeds or whatever), who I'd raised from a little puppy, and try to make a handshake agreement that he could live there but if he passed away and I was still living there, my next dog would be a smaller breed to comply with a weight limit, or no dog to comply with a pet ban, or see if I could pay a deposit in installments, or whatever. But someone could say no to someone in that situation, and then they'd be worse off for having asked, because the landlord would be looking for the illicit pet and catch them right away. I'd probably ask anyway, but it might be a situation where my compulsive honesty would hurt me and I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't read through all of the threads, so forgive me if it's been mentioned. 

But if I were you, I would enroll her in doggie daycare classes. She'll get a lot of energy out--she won't be barking while you are not home--and it will give you more time to work with her on becoming a better canine neighbor to hopefully not become an issue with your housing arrangement. 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry...this is a offensive illusion...

Rehome yourself or rehome your dog....your choice...



MaggieMom said:


> No, but I can train her to be a therapy dog. At least I can turn a negative action into a positive one. Or try to.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't condone lying yet I'd hate to be forced with the decision. I can't understand why when you own the building you can't have your own pet when others can because of their weight.

My friends daughter owned her own trailer in a trailer park where pets were allowed so after moving in they got a puppy. After a few years there became an issue with a few incompetent pet owners that allowed their pets to run loose and a letter was sent out to all residents saying everyone had 60 days to find homes for their pets or they would be forced to move. 
This woman ended up having to board her beloved family member at a nearby shelter for over 2 months while trying to find somewhere else to live and try to sell her place.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Golden999 said:


> It happened to me some years ago (Though I didn't have a pet). I had no income and had one person who offered to let me stay a while for free. Then I had another person. Eventually I had a source of income again and my options broadened a little bit. No pets at the time fortunately. Maybe that's not real common, but it does happen.


Staying with friends on their charity is one thing. This is a place where a person would be paying condo fees at the very least.



Golden999 said:


> One also could have a situation where one's income was low enough that it only allowed for one place that was in range of work or public transit (if one doesn't have a car or access to one) or whatever.


In every city and town I've ever lived in, there were a range of apartments and costs. There were lots of places I wouldn't generally be willing to live in, but even with a dog, you have options. Lying about a service dog isn't one of them. Living in a cruddy, cheap place that allows dogs is. Even rehoming the dog temporarily or permanently is a better option than lying about service dog status.

I've done the apartment hunt with a dog and a starting teacher's salary. I was lucky to be able to stay with friends until I had enough saved up to cover a security deposit and to move out on my own. Yes, it stinks that a bunch of the better places don't allow dogs, but you don't put other people's service animals at risk. That shouldn't be an option. Like I said, I had the same thought at least once, but it's never OK to do it. I'm sympathetic to the OP too, but there's really nothing to argue here. These actions jeopardize the real service dogs and the people who need them.

It's not legal to ask about what a service dog is for, but if a condo or apartment place gets burned, they can find ways to make it harder for the next service dog and owner to get a place without explicitly violating the law. Do you really want to do that to somebody who really needs their dog and deserves to be protected by the law?



Golden999 said:


> These days, were I in the type of situation described in the previous paragraph, I'd probably explain that I have a golden retriever, a breed known as gentle family animals


This is a much, much better idea than lying.

We rent a lake cabin in New Hampshire for a week or two each summer. When I first went looking for a place, I ignored "no dogs" statements on listings and instead called each place and explained that it would be three well-trained Goldens (our two plus my sister's). I offered to leave a double security deposit so they'd feel like they could pay for damage or a professional cleaning if the place was trashed by the dogs. About 75% of the "no dogs" listings said "yes," and only about half of those even wanted the extra security deposit.

The one we ended up with that year now loves us and we've gone back two more times with plans to do it again next August.

My point is that you work around it and you prioritize so you can have your dog with you. You pay extra or take a cheaper place or drive a little farther. For me, giving up the dog is obviously a non-starter, but so is lying about service dog status. It's simply not OK.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can understand her wanting to keep her dog,especially if there was not a good place for it to be kept,family ect, if she had posted she was unable to keep the dog,because of where she lived,how many would had like that?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> In every city and town I've ever lived in, there were a range of apartments and costs. There were lots of places I wouldn't generally be willing to live in, but even with a dog, you have options. Lying about a service dog isn't one of them. Living in a cruddy, cheap place that allows dogs is.


I agree that you take the cruddy cheap place that allows dogs over the upscale place that doesn't, if both are available and you can afford either. Dogs have pretty short lifespans in human terms, after your canine buddy's natural death in a few years, you can go after the more upscale living space and go with whatever their requirements are (no dogs, small dog, etc.) or find a different place that isn't available now that will allow you to get your next golden or whathaveyou. You can gut out a downscale apartment for your existing dog for a few years years in the meantime.

However, what if you're already looking at cruddy cheap places because that's all you can afford, and none will allow dogs? If you think that's unlikely, let's toss into that scenario that maybe you have bad credit or unestablished credit so you need a place to not only be cheap but also not run a credit check (Which most places do these days). Then maybe you can toss additional limitations in, like if you don't have a car and need something near a bus line, have to move on short notice, maybe have evictions on your record, or whatever. Maybe you need a roommate to even afford a cruddy apartment and have to look at roommate wanted ads and find someone agreeable to living with you _and_ your attention-hungry dog who doesn't seem like a potential serial killer.  Enough limitations and the available places really can narrow to one, and the poorer you are, the more limitations you're likely to have.

Now, a person who can afford to _buy_ a condo can almost certainly find a cheap apartment to rent instead. However, it sounded like here that this lady may have inherited the condo from her parents or whatever. So, free living, apart from condo fees (Which are usually less than rent, right?). Poor real estate market, it might take her a while to sell it, etc. (Though in a situation like what she was talking about in the first post, she'd definitely want to get it on the market ASAP before her dog situation was found out- though subsequently she reported that it turns out that they're fine with pets in practice so that is no longer necessary). Maybe that's not the situation, I just kind of assumed because I want to believe the best in people.



> This is a much, much better idea than lying.


I probably wouldn't lie either. Like I said, I'm almost compulsively honest, and would likely try to talk a landlord to condo person into making an exception instead. But I see why someone would lie, so as not to wind up wandering the streets with her dog homeless if honesty and subsequent negotiations with the landlord/condo manager failed.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I see your point, and I like to see the best in people too. But I really don't see a reluctant, unfortunate lie here. I see a lie told to get what the OP _wanted_, not what the OP desperately needed.

To keep yourself off the street, sure. To keep yourself in an inherited condo is a far cry from that, eh?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> I can understand her wanting to keep her dog,especially if there was not a good place for it to be kept,family ect, if she had posted she was unable to keep the dog,because of where she lived,how many would had like that?


That's a good point.

Maybe part of the reason I'm "taking her side" (i.e. of the original poster) is that recently I had an Internet friend, whom I often exchanged text messages with on the phone but had never gotten around to meeting, who had a dog. She and I often used to send photos of our dogs back and forth and she'd talk about how important the dog was to her. Then, suddenly, one day she announced that she had dropped the dog off at a shelter.

Her reasoning was neighbors were complaining because he barked too much and there was an ordinance. She owned her own row home. I read her the riot act and we no longer communicate. I thought it was ridiculous. I told her if necessary she should have put the house on the market and let the process with the neighbors play itself out. Make them file a complaint, fight the complaint in court, drag your feet, and try to get the house sold. If necessary, house the dog with a friend or family temporarily at the end of the process if actually served with a notice that the dog must be off the premise by such and such a date and a sale isn't complete yet.

Or, I don't know, see if you can work with the dog to bark less. She wasn't even trying. She bought the thing a shock collar and that didn't work. I told her try a dog trainer (She could afford a house, she can afford a dog trainer) or a dog book or something and see. She wasn't having it. She just dropped him back at the pound like she was dropping off used clothes at a thrift shop.

She was all that dog had. And, beyond that, this was the poor little guy's second time in a shelter, and he was a mixed breed with some Rottweiler in him (Meaning a dog a lot of people would shy away from as potentially aggressive, even though he sounded like a very sweet dog in reality). Basically, it is highly likely he's been euthanized by now

I was really livid. I would have driven all the way to the shelter and adopted the dog myself if I had the resources to feed and provide care to a second dog. I tried to find relatives or friends who would consider adopting it. In retrospect, maybe I should have posted something here (Though it wasn't a golden), but I didn't think of it at the time.

Anyhow, like I said, I read her the riot act and pretty quickly we agreed to cease communication. I didn't even want a virtual "friend" who'd do something like that to her dog, and she didn't want even a virtual friend who wouldn't be supportive in a situation like that. Well, I was supportive- of her poor innocent beautiful dog.

Long story short- I agree with your point.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> I see your point, and I like to see the best in people too. But I really don't see a reluctant, unfortunate lie here. I see a lie told to get what the OP _wanted_, not what the OP desperately needed.
> 
> To keep yourself off the street, sure. To keep yourself in an inherited condo is a far cry from that, eh?


I think you and I agree in principle. The question is whether or not this was the only option the original poster had for living short-term (or one among several that also wouldn't have allowed dogs), or whether there were other options that would have allowed her and her dog to live together without violating any rules.

The fact that the condo is "at the beach" makes it sound luxurious, and it may be, but if in fact she can't afford rent on an apartment and has suddenly inherited a place that she can't yet find a buyer for, it might have actually been the only place she could afford to live in, or maybe of a few options that also wouldn't have allowed dogs.

I'm glad to hear it turns out that the no-dog policy is really lax, though. Sounds like she even may have come clean with the condo manager. All's well that ends well, and owner and dog are still together.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Golden999 said:


> I think you and I agree in principle. The question is whether or not this was the only option the original poster had for living short-term (or one among several that also wouldn't have allowed dogs), or whether there were other options that would have allowed her and her dog to live together without violating any rules.


And honestly, when it comes to the lie, I would probably have been fine with her hiding the dog or breaking the condo rules in some other way. It was using the service dog excuse that I simply couldn't make an exception for. It's one thing to lie and break the condo rules and maybe annoy somebody with barking. It's quite another to pretend to have a disability in order to get your way.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Shalva said:


> I HOPE they do find out ..... I worry about the next time someone wants ot move in with a REAL SERVICE DOG and what happens then now that they have been burned by a dishonest person


OH STOP IT!, she gets your point. It's like beating a dead horse to keep harping on this. You obviously have very strong feelings on that subject and have made them VERY CLEAR. 

POINT TAKEN.....................................................


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Does this thread really need to go on? The girl found out that they don't enforce the dog rule anyway so the whole situation is over with for her....

Why keep the arguing going.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Also wondering why this thread is still going. OP found her solution and got what she wanted, can't we all just be happy for her that there was a resolution to the matter?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am very glad.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

dezymond said:


> Also wondering why this thread is still going. OP found her solution and got what she wanted, can't we all just be happy for her that there was a resolution to the matter?


Because I think it raises an interesting, unsettled question, which is whether it's ever OK to lie and use a service dog exception. Some people seem to think that it's justified in a situation like this. Some others think that it's inexcusable.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> Because I think it raises an interesting, unsettled question, which is whether it's ever OK to lie and use a service dog exception. Some people seem to think that it's justified in a situation like this. Some others think that it's inexcusable.


I agree that lying about your dog being a service dog is inexcusable in any situation, OP is still getting chastised quite a bit about other details in her predicament, such as her housing situation. 

She knows she did wrong in lying about her dog and many of us have told her so and I think she's listened and learned her lesson. However, some others telling her to find a new home now despite the fact that the pet ownership "rules" have been resolved. This is the reason why I think this thread should have ended. OP found her answer, and now we're just going to keep accusing her of being a monster for her lie? Yes it was wrong, but continually chastising her isn't going to help either.

Just my .02


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

dezymond said:


> I agree that lying about your dog being a service dog is inexcusable in any situation, OP is still getting chastised quite a bit about other details in her predicament, such as her housing situation.
> 
> She knows she did wrong in lying about her dog and many of us have told her so and I think she's listened and learned her lesson. However, some others telling her to find a new home now despite the fact that the pet ownership "rules" have been resolved. This is the reason why I think this thread should have ended. OP found her answer, and now we're just going to keep accusing her of being a monster for her lie? Yes it was wrong, but continually chastising her isn't going to help either.
> 
> Just my .02


I agree. My guess is that the further chastising posts and other posts telling the OP to move out simply missed the updated information and/or were posted in response to something in the thread that came before the OP said that the dog was OK either way. I know when I respond to threads I'm behind on, I sometimes write posts in response to something without getting all the way through the thread. That may be happening here.

Frankly, I get the sense that there's some missing or inaccurate information here, since all the details just don't feel like they add up into a believable whole, but I suppose we have no way of verifying that.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I honestly don't think she should have gotten off the hook so easily. 

Just because the issue is resolved, it doesn't mean everyone who had a problem with her lying about this is just going to go away and forget about it. If people still want to have a discussion about the topic, why not? Though some people on this thread may be targeting the OP (understandably), it's a discussion about everyone who lies about their dog being a service animal.. not just the OP.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing to take away from this discussion is the idea of getting a CGC for your dog. It can be a great tool for communicating with potential landlords, property owners, and even business owners. They might have a blanket "no dogs" policy, but you might be able to use the CGC to convince them that your dog has basic manners, since it's an independently verifiable certification.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> One thing to take away from this discussion is the idea of getting a CGC for your dog. It can be a great tool for communicating with potential landlords, property owners, and even business owners. They might have a blanket "no dogs" policy, but you might be able to use the CGC to convince them that your dog has basic manners, since it's an independently verifiable certification.


I didn't want to say too much in this thread because I don't think it can really help matters. But I do want to say that I really agree with this!! Very well said!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well the way I see it the OP left this conversation 44 posts ago and I can't say I blame her. Yes she lied and made a BIG mistake but there have been some pretty vicious comments to her so I can't blame her for bowing out. Sorry but some of those were not discussions, they were more like a public stoning. She wasn't riding around in a wheel chair trying to pass herself as disabled, she lied about her dogs status and then realized she was in a pickle.

I understand completely the sensitivity of the subject, it was big mistake and I'm sure she understands that now, but hate the lie, not the person. I'm sure many people don't realize what they are doing to true service dogs when they pose one as an imposter. In that respect the discussion would be good.

Maybe it would be a better idea to start a new thread to discuss what measures are acceptable to keep your dog when put in a tight spot? I honestly can't say how far I'd go to keep my dog or what steps I go about to do it.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I agree. My guess is that the further chastising posts and other posts telling the OP to move out simply missed the updated information and/or were posted in response to something in the thread that came before the OP said that the dog was OK either way. I know when I respond to threads I'm behind on, I sometimes write posts in response to something without getting all the way through the thread. That may be happening here.
> 
> Frankly, I get the sense that there's some missing or inaccurate information here, since all the details just don't feel like they add up into a believable whole, but I suppose we have no way of verifying that.


Yup. All we know is that she did tell a lie and some way or another it worked out for her, for the most part. 

Wasn't looking for any arguments, you're a great poster and I learned alot from your posts. So I appreciate the advice you've given and learned from you. So I might've misinterpreted as your posts directed at the OP, but I was wrong in assuming so. Sorry


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Frankly, I get the sense that there's some missing or inaccurate information here, since all the details just don't feel like they add up into a believable whole, but I suppose we have no way of verifying that.


You know Brian I don't think it really matters...I think the bottom line here is that some very hard felt feelings were expressed regarding service dogs and representing ones dog as a service dog for personal gain. I think the majority here agree what the OP did was wrong...some understand why and some don't.

Either way hopefully people will realize the damage a lie like this can cause and walk away better informed.

Pete


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I honestly don't think she should have gotten off the hook so easily.
> 
> Just because the issue is resolved, it doesn't mean everyone who had a problem with her lying about this is just going to go away and forget about it. If people still want to have a discussion about the topic, why not?  Though some people on this thread may be targeting the OP (understandably), it's a discussion about everyone who lies about their dog being a service animal.. not just the OP.


I don't feel targeted at all and feel free to continue the discussion. I put it out there and I can take it. Really I can.
It's an important issue.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Well the way I see it the OP left this conversation 44 posts ago and I can't say I blame her. Yes she lied and made a BIG mistake but there have been some pretty vicious comments to her so I can't blame her for bowing out. Sorry but some of those were not discussions, they were more like a public stoning. She wasn't riding around in a wheel chair trying to pass herself as disabled, she lied about her dogs status and then realized she was in a pickle.
> 
> I understand completely the sensitivity of the subject, it was big mistake and I'm sure she understands that now, but hate the lie, not the person. I'm sure many people don't realize what they are doing to true service dogs when they pose one as an imposter. In that respect the discussion would be good.
> 
> Maybe it would be a better idea to start a new thread to discuss what measures are acceptable to keep your dog when put in a tight spot? I honestly can't say how far I'd go to keep my dog or what steps I go about to do it.


I did hang around. I got caught up reading another thread (about the death of a dog) and was so touched and moved ended up babbling over that. So yes, I've been around. I've gotten a bunch of private messages that were extremely helpful and informative. They were probably too intimidated to post for fear of well, you know, getting bashed for supporting me. That may tell every one something about the community if members are afraid to go against the grain for fear of being "yelled at." 
Snippy and I have been working on leash walking but the weather isn't cooperating so we are doing it inside. 
Maggie


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

MaggieMom said:


> I don't feel targeted at all and feel free to continue the discussion. I put it out there and I can take it. Really I can.
> It's an important issue.


I'm curious MaggieMom, so long as you're still with us, after having read all the responses would you still do what you did?

Pete


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MaggieMom said:


> That may tell every one something about the community if members are afraid to go against the grain for fear of being "yelled at."


We happen to have a _wonderful _community of very passionate people that will say how they feel. We might "get into it" sometimes, but you won't find a group of people more compassionate and willing to go the extra mile for a member in need or anyone that needs a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'm curious MaggieMom, so long as you're still with us, after having read all the responses would you still do what you did?
> 
> Pete


Hey, Pete, great question! What I would do if I could do it all over again is to check the real pet policy in advance. My parents only owned the place for a couple of months before they died and I had no idea their neighbor had labs and another is a "cat lady." I know, if I had visited more I would have known. 
There is nothing that was said that would have made me choose one path or the other. There were some incredibly supportive people who made me really believe there are good people in the world. More than one person PM'd me and said they would take care of Snip until I settled my parent's bills and sold the condo. That was so meaningful to me especially at this time in my life.
So, no clear cut answer but I am humbled by those who went out of their way to be kind to me--a stranger.

Maggie


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

kwhit said:


> We happen to have a _wonderful _community of very passionate people that will say how they feel. We might "get into it" sometimes, but you won't find a group of people more compassionate and willing to go the extra mile for a member in need or anyone that needs a shoulder to cry on.


100% agree.

I enjoy this forum and I learn something everyday that I come here. I can't say that about the other handful of forums I belong to, they are less personal. This forum for me is on a very personal level because it deals with our beloved companions. Some of us may be more willing to speak our mind, but in the end our intentions are good, to help our fellow dog owners, Golden or not.


----------

